# Seattle day bread.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure its from Seattle but its yummy!

Two cups yellow corn meal.
1 teaspoon salt/baking powder/black pepper.
4 eggs.
1 cup potato flakes.
2 cups[or a bit more depending on how much the flakes absorb.] milk.
mix until its thick like cornbread batter.

Fry 6-8 strips of bacon until crisp,crumble and add to the mix along with about half the grease,fry the fritters in the other half.serves 4.

Variations:
You can add shredded Monterrey Jack cheese,diced onion and hot peppers for a Tex-Mex style.goes great with beans! :beercheer:


----------

